# 8pm and



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

the jaffas and kettle are ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

...waiting for the JD double reveal arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:::


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What's the ETA for the news????????


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh I don't know, might have to start on the 2nd packet of jaffas


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My jaffa cakes are gone already .. had a long dog walk .. then ate the whole pack ... feel a bit sicky now .. give me puppies now  xxxxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> My jaffa cakes are gone already .. had a long dog walk .. then ate the whole pack ... feel a bit sicky now .. give me puppies now  xxxxxx


I'll pass you the bucket, mind the carpet!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I am glad I'm not the only one!!! I've been driving everyone crazy at work today...I officially declared it PUPPY DAY!!

Stephen & Julia - please put us out of our misery!!!


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

I woke this morning and my first thought..........Oh!! its Wednesday, puppy day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You lot are funny, a good thread :ciao: :ciao: :ciao:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Mine and George's bedtime is 10.30 so I hope it's before that as we both haven't got matchsticks


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm pretty excited to see what the pups have turned out like as neither bella & u.fester nor molly2 & ziggy have been mated before. What a treat!

Particularly with bella & fester, I wonder if the pups are solids, blonde, choccie etc...who knows!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert and I are night owls so we can wait... Not keen on Jaffas though, might crack open the pigs ears or the bulls thingy.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Rupert and I are night owls so we can wait... Not keen on Jaffas though, might crack open the pigs ears or the bulls thingy.


Now I feel sick:ugh:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> My jaffa cakes are gone already .. had a long dog walk .. then ate the whole pack ... feel a bit sicky now .. give me puppies now  xxxxxx


I'm trying to lose 2 stone so I can keep up with Flo at agility so will nibble on some radishes while I wait... JoJo - shame on you - a WHOLE pack of Jaffas!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont know why im on here ive just got my pup??

It's very addictive ,just like those jaffa cakes ....eh jo jo!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh JD's have gone off here!! Maybe they are getting video ready to upload


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm here too.. I love a puppy reveal


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im assuming Loza is an expecting JD mum??


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I imagine its probably all hands on deck either feeding, cleaning, counting wees, counting poos, or getting ready for bed. I don't know how they do it!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarah you should be in bed!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

No chance Donna, but how I wish!! Oscar is having his milk before bed, and Max is currently having a bit of a mental moment with his toys (which is good as this time last night he was napping..). He keeps charging round and trying to jump on the sofa and failing, it's very funny!

I've already seen both sets of puppies in the flesh by the way, but they were so cute that I want to see pics and vids!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I must confess! I am on the Autumn waiting list, which is our first pup. Pretty darn excited!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lozza said:


> I must confess! I am on the Autumn waiting list, which is our first pup. Pretty darn excited!!


Woohoooo!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

still no puppies revealed .. think I have seen them already xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

So will that be one of these pups Lozza


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> still no puppies revealed .. think I have seen them already xxx


where where


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you want one from these litters then?

Sarah i know what you mean Buddy usually falls a sleep at 8pm and then we struggle to wake him for his last wee,but ive fed differently tonight and fed him at 1pm and 7.30 and hes stll wide awake,hold on alls quiet under the sofa the flat pancake puppy may just be falling asleep!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Sure is!! Today I get to see them for the first time and I can't believe in 7 weeks one of them is coming home with me forever.

I have always been a massive dog person but never in the right position to have one responsibly (not big enough yard, working too many hours, travel a lot) but not any more. I've waited about 10 years for this!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He seems to have flaked out now... he likes to sleep by my Hubby's feet in the gap between the sofa and the rug..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So who is having one of these puppies... Lozza???


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Sure is!! Today I get to see them for the first time and I can't believe in 7 weeks one of them is coming home with me forever.
> 
> I have always been a massive dog person but never in the right position to have one responsibly (not big enough yard, working too many hours, travel a lot) but not any more. I've waited about 10 years for this!


Oh how exciting!! Are you after a particular colour? Girl or boy? xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've by passd the tea and Jaffa cakes, sorry. 

Hit the wine instead


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I've by passd the tea and Jaffa cakes, sorry.
> 
> Hit the wine instead


I have a Pepsi Max...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy likes to chew our rug!!!! the corners are all gone!! and i have holes in my trs and today a big hole in my new sweatshirt ,which im not happy about!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy likes to chew our rug!!!! the corners are all gone!! and i have holes in my trs and today a big hole in my new sweatshirt ,which im not happy about!!!


Ooh that is not good! Max has been caught nibbling on the rug and got told off.. clothes have all survived so far although Ellie (8) said today that Max made a small hole in her dress... and so it begins!!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't mind really on colour or gender...I'm trying to keep an open mind until I meet each of the little rascals and see what their personalities are like!

I have a sneaking suspicion that I will probably be back to JD after 12 months...if you've got 1 already, then what's another 1 to add...right?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ha ha ha MAD MAX!!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think blue roan is on the cards??


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool Buds passed out ,he's so cute when he's a sleep ha ha


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I was really impressed with the choccie roan when playing with Buzz. Such stunning colour...photos don't do it justice and I had no idea it even existed.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I was going to order a new pair of combats today but think I may wait!!! 

I'm here but after a horrid day at work I'm not sure how long for. I need my beauty sleep before Saturday!!! The wine hasn't helped... 

I'm feeling very excited for you Lozza!!! One of these puppies will be yours!!!

Harri x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Donna - Buddy is gorgeous by the way! I think he definitely has the Buzz gene...he looks right cheeky!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes Donna I agree, sleeping pups look extra cute! I hate waking him, just like I hate waking my sleeping children when needed!

Nice to see you here Harri, hope you haven't been working too hard! xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Um just been told off over on other thread ,may call it a night guys happy watching dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No, Donna, don't miss it! Just got on, been cooking for the Deli for hours. Izzy and Phoebe having silly playtime, Hubby trying to watch something intellectual (maths equations!) on TV, I guess it may be nearer midnight .....


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I dozed off over Sarah Beeny and a water mill - still no puppies?? Off to the Mars Bar stash then...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What is it about chocolate and cockapoo puppies?? Hmmm may need further research to find out


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What is it about chocolate and cockapoo puppies?? Hmmm may need further research to find out


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> I dozed off


I'm jealous!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Sadly Rupert didn't doze with me - suspicious large damp patch on hall carpet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Still no puppies ..  I am sure they will reveal soon xxxx


Enjoy the puppies, I am off to bed ... you will love them


----------

